# Puppy runs lopsidded



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

So yesterday whilst walk/running Simba, I noticed he runs with a little limp. Like he prefers to lean more on one side of his body when running. It just doesn't look straight to me lol. 

He's not hurt or anything, his joints are fine at every vet check up, he walks straight, but when he runs it turns lopsidded. It's cute, but like, lol... normal?


Also, when I take him for a walk, slowly progressing into a jog or a run is totally fine, yes? It'll build his cardio to help him run/walk for longer? I want to build him up so that he can go on 5 mile runs with me in the summer. I normally do 10, but he's small and I don't want to push that hard.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

No 5 mile runs for a 6 month old puppy in the summer. 

Particularly one that may gait funny.

The walk/runs you are doing now are probably inadvisable as well. There is a reason that children do not do repetitive joint stressing activities in their physical education classes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

runs with a limp but he's not hurt? your pup is 3 months old.
how far are you running him? i think you should stop
running your pup untill you find out what's causing the limp.
find out how much running a 3 month old pup
can do. i walk my dog. when he was 3 months old
we were walking a slow mile with a break. by the time
he was 18 months old we were walking 5 miles, a slow
5 miles with breaks. i needed the breaks more than him.



1337f0x said:


> So yesterday whilst walk/running Simba,
> 
> >>> I noticed he runs with a little limp.<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> No 5 mile runs for a 6 month old puppy in the summer.
> 
> Particularly one that may gait funny.
> 
> The walk/runs you are doing now are probably inadvisable as well. There is a reason that children do not do repetitive joint stressing activities in their physical education classes.




Is 1.1km too far for a 3 month old pup? We walk him for 1.05kms and from the end of the block to home we say "home time," and run (less than 10 seconds to the house). 

Should I cut the length of the walk in half?


- I say he's not hurt, because we asked the vet about the lopsided running and he said Simba is completely fine, after a thorough check out. He just thinks it's how Simba runs. It's the side Simba lays on to sleep or leans on when he's sitting near a wall. Maybe it's just his "side" ?



OH! Also: We stop every so often in the walk. I have a portable puppy water bottle I bring incase he gets thirsty, since he's small, I don't want him to get too tired. I also stop to do a trick or two, "sit" "paw" then we continue to walk, so we get a break in between. Should I stop with the breaks?


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Is it just a diagonal look. I noticed Tazor does that sometimes but I think its because his leg length and body length are a little off during growth spurts and his legs would hit each other.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

TaZoR said:


> Is it just a diagonal look. I noticed Tazor does that sometimes but I think its because his leg length and body length are a little off during growth spurts and his legs would hit each other.




It's a diagonal look, but his head and everything leans lol. It's like "where's ma wall i wanna lean on ma walll!" I blame his one sided everything lean lol. He's just used to it.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I know what your talking about. When Rusty was a pup I can picture him running this way & he's fine.

I hope carmspack see's this thread. There was a member who posted about her puppy running "sideways" and she had some good insight about structure, gait, etc. It was a good read


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

HD or pano will sometimes present as gait abnormalities. But I believe your dog is mixed correct? So that might lessen HD probability. I would completely rest the dog for several days till the limp lessens. You might have overdone it with him and he could have some local inflammation from ligament tears or a bruised muscle. He needs time for that to subside and resting him will greatly assist in his recovery.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> HD or pano will sometimes present as gait abnormalities. But I believe your dog is mixed correct? So that might lessen HD probability. I would completely rest the dog for several days till the limp lessens. You might have overdone it with him and he could have some local inflammation from ligament tears or a bruised muscle. He needs time for that to subside and resting him will greatly assist in his recovery.




The only reason I didn't think the walk was too far, is because he does a lot more running in the backyard than the walk is. And that's running! not even calm paced walking. He could run for 5-10 minutes without stopping lol. He's BEEN resting, like, too much. we haven't taken him on walks at all, we go tot he mail box and back a few times sometimes for a little calmer exercising asides his running.


He's also too hyper. not even a nice long walk and fresh air before bedtime got him sleeping til 6:45... still wakes me up at 5am daily lol


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Courtney said:


> I'm pretty sure I know what your talking about. When Rusty was a pup I can picture him running this way & he's fine.
> 
> I hope carmspack see's this thread. There was a member who posted about her puppy running "sideways" and she had some good insight about structure, gait, etc. It was a good read


I am going to try and find that thread but if someone else finds it could they post a link in case I can't. I am interested in reading it.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Does your backyard have grass? My dogs will gladly run in the fields, but will get snippy if I make them run far on pavement or road. Road/pavement surfaces are going to be harder on joints than soft grass, dirt or mud. 

Whatever the cause, I would not run a dog that is showing gait issues without figuring out the underlying cause. I have had pups that run into walls or objects and will limp for several days due to the trauma to the area. They need several days to recover and will be fine. If I exercised them in that state, they would be at added risk for breaking a bone or causing further trauma to the area.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

My backyard is a mixture of cool dirt, wooden deck and concrete pool tiles. I do't make him run, we have a white and purple squeaky ball he can't get his mouth on and he just rolls it all over following it. I'm not going to stop him if he's running freely and enjoying himself out back. He'll just get sad/mad and think he did something bad and go to his bed and whine all afternoon. Especially since he really isn't doing anything wrong by having fun in the yard.

like I said, the vet checked him and said he's fine. I'm just guessing it's from his leaning against walls and laying on that one particular side that has to do with the gait. I could be wrong. He has another check up tomorrow + shots.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Your dog, your call. Hope it works out


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

We have another vet check tomorrow. So I'll check him again to see if he's injured anywhere. I'll take the advice and rest him for 7 days if anything is up.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

at only 3 months, a puppy should be let out to play and explore. they are way too young to be "run". if they want to run and play in the grass, that's great, but on the puppy's schedule, not your's. 3 months is the time to imprint obedience and tracking.

growth plates are open and soft, running such a puppy for even a mile could injure him for life. I wouldn't "run" a puppy until i knew for sure the growth plates are completely closed.

definition of "run" - jogging, bike riding, etc. on a leash when the puppy has no control of when he/she needs to stop.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You shouldn't stop your puppy from running around outside on his own. The dirt and stop/go motion he's running in are much better on his joints and he can STOP when he wants to.

The constant motion and impact from running/walking on pavement is not good for young dogs period. 

Your vet cannot know that nothing is wrong without x-rays. If you let him rest a week and it still persists, you'll need radiographs to decide if there is an underlying issue.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Clyde said:


> I am going to try and find that thread but if someone else finds it could they post a link in case I can't. I am interested in reading it.


I will see if I can find it...think it was last summer?

But this thread was not about an injury or over exercising the puppy but about actual movement.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Courtney said:


> I will see if I can find it...think it was last summer?
> 
> But this thread was not about an injury or over exercising the puppy but about actual movement.


That would be great I have not found it yet. I am just interested in gait and movement so would like to read it.

Thanks


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> You shouldn't stop your puppy from running around outside on his own. The dirt and stop/go motion he's running in are much better on his joints and he can STOP when he wants to.
> 
> The constant motion and impact from running/walking on pavement is not good for young dogs period.
> 
> Your vet cannot know that nothing is wrong without x-rays. If you let him rest a week and it still persists, you'll need radiographs to decide if there is an underlying issue.




Thanks! I always like your opinions when read. They're not too persistent, but always quite helpful. Always on the brighter side of things. I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

1337f0x said:


> Thanks! I always like your opinions when read. They're not too persistent, but always quite helpful. Always on the brighter side of things. I appreciate it a lot.


Thanks and you're welcome.


----------



## Desmo (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree with everyone so far, I think "running" a puppy is not a good idea. Letting them in the yard on their own and whatnot is better at this age. 

My almost 5 months ago runs almost sideways. She doesn't limp, though, and I only play with her outside and walk around the park here and there. It happens on asphalt and grass. She seems fine so I'm not personally concerned. Good luck!


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

He is fine. He just runs lopsidded because of his prone to one sided leaning thing he does all the time lol. thnx everyone


----------

